# Second State Record Black Bear Reported



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

There were 2 black bears taken in 1999 by bowhunters that made state records. The first state record bruin was taken September 17,1999. The skull measurement 21-2/16. The second state briun was taken 2 days later with the head measuring 21-13/16 tying it for second place amoung all bears in the state records. Both bears came from Menominne County.
For more information you can check out the April 2000 edition of Woods-N-Water.

------------------
If it's brown it's down. If it flies it dies.


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

Good to hear that there a few big bruins in Michigan and that some lucky hunter got his trophy.


----------

